# Laser bore sight to level your scope



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

This is a theroy and i have not tested it yet but i figured i would see what you guys think

I have a Laser bore sight (muzzle mounted with an arbor) and I have a project gun that needs to be dead nuts on (level) so when i mount the scope i was thinking that i could put the gun in a solid rest bore sight and center the laser in the provided target and then hang a plumb bob (string and a weight) through the center of the target then crank about 30 min on the scope and check to see if the cross hairs have followed the string up. If it walks off to one side or the other then I will know my scope is not level.

Think it will work?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That should work provided your rifle is not canted.

Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

People is correct. The optic my be straight but the rifle have has to be straight first. What i do is get a level inside the raceway wherei know its going to square with the world. Then you can try you little trick. But you just need the plumb string. Or another level on the turret.

Xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Get the "Level, Level, Level". Quick and easy. Not going to work 100%, but nothing ever does.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i tried the level level level the race way level seems good but when i used it the optic was way off. I am guessing that it was the retical ( lepould mark 4) It was good to go but when i got too 500 the group walked a min off to the right. It was a 0 value wind so i figured it was canted. I did a tracking test and it was spot on. so i am trying to find a way to have an absolute square and level set up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Hummm off to the right huh. Your barrel has a right hand twist correct. Well there will be some spin drift at 500yds. There are a lot of small things that can move you i moa at 500yds. Just a thought. 
Xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Deano stole my reply. Spin drift at that distance can be enough to make a difference in POI, even a slight breeze from the left down range can push a bit too. Never know with those things.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Is the level, level, level the two little levels where one has a magnet that you stick in the raceway and the other one you set on the turret? If so, I have one and if you put both next to each other they read differently. I haven't used mine since I noticed that. I have been thinking about ordering the wheeler professional leveling kit to see how it works. Its more expensive, but would be worth it if it works.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a hodg podg kit pieced together lapping tools and all. I gifted it to a friend and bought the wheeler kit I really like the Fat wrench alot and the case is nice to keep it all together. At any rate I think you guys might have a point with the spin drift. If it spun a .5 min out and i had it canted just a bit then your probibly right. Do you guys dial for spin drift? I have heard of some just zeroing off .75 min to the left and just running her that way.

Thanks agian


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

this is what i use to take care of my spin drift http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... er=2095895


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

spin D. :eyeroll: Gotta get some of that...

spin drift is real and it should be accounted for at long range. 500yds, it's to long range but it will mess with a shot a little at that range. I do start looking at it at 500yds, but it really doesn't start really showing itself tell you get out there a bit further, at least where you have to really start messing with it.

Spin drift is proportional.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

proportional to time of flight. i forgot to add that part.

Anyhow i decided to do a little math.

with my 6slr at 2950fps my spin drift at

500yds is 1.83"
1000yds is 6.614"

So i hope that helps a little. It isn't much unless you're playing at a long ways out.

At 500yds that's .336 moa. not enought to monkey with but i maybe giving it a single click (1/4moa) to the left.
at 1000yds it is .66moa. or half moa to the left.

At close range it is like white noise when having to deal with wind and other external factors.

That being said, it might be part of the problem, but only part.

hope this helps. if you want me to run some numbers just ask and i'll get the pencil out and do some figuring. But just remember that tof has a big part of drift.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Bringing back an old one....

Did the laser bore sight leveling. Works great. Just letting you guys know I case you wanna try it. I used 48 min of elevation when insuring it would track straight. Took some fine tweaking but I got it.


----------

